# Bristol blue customs warning do not use!



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

Took my car into this company in Bristol they are a wrapping company, i want to fit a clear bra to front of my car, when arriving i gave them the fob the boss got into my car then drove like a knob to turn it around then went to drive it into there garage upon doing this he was going to fast and hit the wooden fence on the passenger side of my car, i shouted at him and my son witness to this incident, i called the guy a foooking knob he then said he would take it to a body shop around the corner once the wrap was done, i then let him carry out the wrap process, of which he put a metal tape along the front of the car of which i said not to do, he then tried to put this clear wrap to the front spoiler, of which i pointed out to him there was lines in the wrap it was not a clear wrap, he then had some trainee guy trying to put it on, there was bubbles everywhere he then had a Stanley knife in his had, that's when i lost it, i told him to fooooking forget it and take it off the car, and arrange for me to get the car repaired, we then went round to a back street garage where this old man came limping out with bottle top glasses, i then told him to forget it and i will take it to a Nissan approve repairer then give them the estimate of which they agreed, when presenting them with the estimate of a cracked front lip of the spoiler and scratches to the upper spoiler, the cost of the repair is £860, he said there was no way they are paying this and said just take us to court, of which i will start proceedings ASAP, this is the damage done in pic, so be WARNED NOT TO USE THEM
Bobby


----------



## splking (May 11, 2012)

Really sorry to hear that Bobby, the more negative press you can give them the more they might consider reimbursing you for the damage they caused. I hope this spreads like wildfire. 

Wouldn't trust anyone but Paul @ pwpro with my car, it's in better hands with him than it is with me.

Sorry to hear, hope it gets sorted.

H


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

OMG! What an absolute tool! When their business is all about how a car looks you'd think he'd have a lot more respect for your car. Were they recommended?


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

not really recommended but they are local to me that's why i used them i have no choice but to take them to court now.

Bobby


----------



## djbennyb (Mar 6, 2011)

thanks for the heads up mate, cant believe that happened,id be fuming if that happened to me,espiecally seen as it was a stranger, he should be treating the car with more respect than you do..


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

Shocking!! just had a look at their site...can't believe they managed to do such high end wraps after hearing/seeing what they done to yours. Feeling your pain bud, hope you get some justice asap


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Idiots plain and simple


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

Shocking , this needs lots of posts and it will find its way to the top of google , very very bad press is not good for business !


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

our recent experience with them

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/179013-r33-gtst-wrap-replacement-pw-pro.html


----------



## Fred (Oct 11, 2001)

Sorry to hear that Bobby. I know how much of a perfectionist you are so it must have been sickening.


----------



## luke37 (Sep 10, 2011)

I would be gutted if I was expecting to get my car's bodywork protected and end up with it damaged. Hope you get it sorted


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

Looking at the quality of the wrap PW Pro removed I can't understand how they're still in business?!
Sorry to hear about your car, I hope you get enough money out of them to repair your car properly.


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

Fred said:


> Sorry to hear that Bobby. I know how much of a perfectionist you are so it must have been sickening.


Hi Mate, i am gutted about it but the company has just said they are not paying and to take them to court, of which it is at the small claims court as we speak, the guy is a proper knob mate his attitude is he don't care, so i am doing everthing i can to spread the word how bad there company is.

Bobby


----------



## isub (Mar 18, 2013)

Disgraceful! I wonder if he would have such a carefree attitude if someone was to do that to his car?


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

Shit man sorry to hear about that


----------



## dtox (Sep 21, 2009)

Wow looking at there website, I would have trusted them it seems with things like that who can you trust these days. I hope he pays up and deffo the full price as his attitude stinks and from all his business its not like he cant afford it.

Go all the way if its the court then go don't let this douche get away with it


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

bobbie said:


> Hi Mate, i am gutted about it but the company has just said they are not paying and to take them to court, of which it is at the small claims court as we speak, the guy is a proper knob mate his attitude is he don't care, so i am doing everthing i can to spread the word how bad there company is.
> 
> Bobby


wonder if his comments today are aimed at you

https://www.facebook.com/bristolblue.customs?fref=ts


----------



## dtox (Sep 21, 2009)

What's it say I'm not friends with him on Fbook


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

yes it is referring to me, the guy is a fooooking prick.

Bobby


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

Bristol Blue Customs Carwrappingbristol
about an hour ago via Mobile
We all nice cars....but if u have a nice car....someone has one nicer some real losers out there
Like · · Share
16 people like this.

Bristol Blue Customs Carwrappingbristol Arrogance stinks.......go somewhere else if ur 40 k car is half a mill to u....looool
about an hour ago via mobile · Like · 1

Lexi Bambi Lou do u do vinyl wrapping?
about an hour ago · Like · 1

Bristol Blue Customs Carwrappingbristol Yes we do
about an hour ago via mobile · Like

Lexi Bambi Lou Ok thanks.
56 minutes ago via mobile · Like


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I'm not too sure how this works (or if indeed it actually does) but if you mention Bristol Blue Customs in your posts then if someone searches on Google hopefully this thread will be near the top for people to see what sort of shoddy work Bristol Blue Customs carry out. It appears Bristol Blue Customs don't take care of peoples pride and joy. I wouldn't take my car to Bristol Blue Customs. I'd be pissed if Bristol Blue Customs did that to my car.


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

lets try and keep this thread going, would love to see it next to Bristol Blue Customs on google, that would make me really happy, i have just started the court proceedings against him, lets see if he laughs at that,

Bobby


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Guys. We won't tolerate a thread being kept alive just to damage a companies reputation. They've clearly ****ed up and this thread is allowed to act as a record of that but posting just to extend the damage could be classed as malicious and harassment. 

So. Discuss it by all means but don't post just to bump it up the google ranks.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Wow. Utterly shocking behaviour on all fronts! I certainally won't be taking my car to Bristol Blue Customs. More like Bristol Blue Cu*ts

Have you tried to get a quote from a trusted/recommended bodyshop rather than a 'Nissan approved' one. I can imagine you can get that fixed for a lot less than that quote. And he may be prepared to pay up if it wasn't as ludicrously expensive.


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

SamboGrove said:


> Wow. Utterly shocking behaviour on all fronts! I certainally won't be taking my car to Bristol Blue Customs. More like Bristol Blue Cu*ts
> 
> Have you tried to get a quote from a trusted/recommended bodyshop rather than a 'Nissan approved' one. I can imagine you can get that fixed for a lot less than that quote. And he may be prepared to pay up if it wasn't as ludicrously expensive.


I did think of getting some other quotes apart from the Nissan one i had, but thinking about it i want a proper job done, do not want when the time comes to sell it and the new buyer sees a crap job done, then knocks the price down, i think with body shops you pay for what you get, anyway that's my onion, i may be proved wrong.

Bobby


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

pwpro said:


> Bristol Blue Customs Carwrappingbristol
> about an hour ago via Mobile
> We all nice cars....but if u have a nice car....someone has one nicer some real losers out there
> Like · · Share
> ...


What an arrogant comment calling someone a loser after damaging their car! Trading standards mate - report them if you have evidence.

Btw, I think your thread needs some tags Bobbie


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

It appears PW Pro have had to sort out another mess created by them:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/179013-r33-gtst-wrap-replacement-pw-pro.html


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Wow can't believe this. Well I can to some degree as there are some right t*@ts out there :chairshot

Think I would have lost my rag well and truly whilst still in his company. Probably would have got me in trouble lol.

Bobbie, I hope you get it sorted buddy.


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

saucyboy said:


> Wow can't believe this. Well I can to some degree as there are some right t*@ts out there :chairshot
> 
> Think I would have lost my rag well and truly whilst still in his company. Probably would have got me in trouble lol.
> 
> Bobbie, I hope you get it sorted buddy.


Thanks mate.

Bobby


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Just looked at their FB page.

Oh dear.

P1ss poor spelling and grammar, they seem like a right lot of wide boys.

Deffo avoid, hope you get some ££££ out of the fools.


----------



## lawsy (Feb 25, 2009)

I cant believe some peoples customer service, never mind the standard of service. 

With the power of the internet nowadays, in business you would be stupid to A) do a sheite job
&
B) have appalling customer service

Nevermind A & B

As said Nissan approved means not much, any decent bodyshop will repair that 100% right. I would quote that repair at Half of what you were quoted and it would be 100% right. 

Maybe try getting some other quotes from reputable paintshops. 

Other than you saying he damaged the car, do you have any evidence, ie email, phone conversation etc etc. I'm not saying he didn't damage it, but the evidence would be required for court would it not, as he could just say it was there when you took it in.

Hope it does not cause you any heartache.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Hey bobbie, if you can capture what is being said on Facebook I.e get it up on an iPhone and take a shot of the screen. Or if you don't have Facebook (I don't) get a mate to do it. Could be handily later on with trading standards or civil court ; ) I know it's not an admission of guilt etc but at least you can show trading standards what a bunch of tools the fellas are.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Spot the difference












To be honest though, I doubt I'd even trust him with the balloon. Very unprofessional to be making snide remarks on FB where potential customers can see you airing dirty laundry.


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

WTF!!!! If that was my car I'd be really upset. I hope you get get seen right mate.


----------



## WSMGTR (Nov 28, 2011)

Shocking work.............and even more shocking attitude to customers!

Given his Facebook comments I guess anyone with a car worth less than half a million shouldn't bother having any work done by them!


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Jun 1, 2012)

It boils my Pi## storys like this. Hope you get sorted mate!! 


Chris


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

They're a joke, claiming to be a professional outfit, supposedly providing a professional service for which I'm sure they are charging a professional price, surely when someone turns up in their pride and joy maximum respect should be maintained regardless of whether its 40k or half mill! Bobbie, after seeing and hearing what they did to yours and the shocking pics posted of the job that pwpro put right I feel sorry for the guys who's cars are worth enough for them to even be bothered with


----------



## ben15476 (Feb 25, 2013)

I wouldnt bother with court action, but would be paying them a visit!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Whether you get your money or not, you've cost them more than that in lost business potentially.:thumbsup:

As a matter of interest, what's to stop you claiming through your own insurance and they chasing the party that damaged your car as the company at fault?


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

ben15476 said:


> I wouldnt bother with court action, but would be paying them a visit!


I agree.. We should all show up there at night... and F*** shitt up !

Or we could show up in my blacked out Range with some 'help for hire' (which i can provide) and teach this guy a lesson 

Wont help your situation.. But might make you feel better lol


----------



## Voyager (Jul 20, 2012)

bloody shocking how many cowboy wrapping companies are cropping up.
as part of our large format print we offer a car wrapping an hydrographic dipping service, normally we dont bitch about other companies but oddly we had an AMG black in last month with shrinking on the mirror wrap, the guy wouldnt say who had done it only that it was done in Bristol, anyway we removed the mirror vinyl and the rear bumper vinyl and saw the deep cut marks in the paint !! we had to call the customer to come in and inspect before we re wrapped, he was livid and took bunch of photos.
on further inspection of the rest of the wrap it was fairly clear that they had done all cuts with a knife instead of our preferred method of using knife tape, if the guy ever removes the wrap the car will need a complete respray.
how any of these guys get any work at all is beyond me, 
chances of getting any joy from small claims court is almost zero, as they are small outfits and will fold on friday and open again on monday.
i hope you get some resolution on your problem, posting threats in this forum though is perhaps not the best thing to be doing though.


----------



## erol_h (Jun 13, 2008)

If the legal route fails you could always cough (put super glue in the locks time and time again) and leave him unable to enter his premises and have to replace his locks.


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

erol_h said:


> If the legal route fails you could always cough (put super glue in the locks time and time again) and leave him unable to enter his premises and have to replace his locks.


Wow i never thought of that one before:thumbsup:


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

Voyager said:


> bloody shocking how many cowboy wrapping companies are cropping up.
> as part of our large format print we offer a car wrapping an hydrographic dipping service, normally we dont bitch about other companies but oddly we had an AMG black in last month with shrinking on the mirror wrap, the guy wouldnt say who had done it only that it was done in Bristol, anyway we removed the mirror vinyl and the rear bumper vinyl and saw the deep cut marks in the paint !! we had to call the customer to come in and inspect before we re wrapped, he was livid and took bunch of photos.
> on further inspection of the rest of the wrap it was fairly clear that they had done all cuts with a knife instead of our preferred method of using knife tape, if the guy ever removes the wrap the car will need a complete respray.
> how any of these guys get any work at all is beyond me,
> ...


It would be great if you could find out if Bristol Blue Customs did wrap this car, the more i have against them would be helpful.

Bobby


----------



## Voyager (Jul 20, 2012)

i'll call him up on monday and ask him.


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

Voyager said:


> i'll call him up on monday and ask him.


Thanks mate.:bowdown1:

Bobby


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

The problem with companies like Bristol Blue Customs is that they look like the real deal. The unit looks new and tidy, the website is modern and professional and from the outside it all looks very legit. But obviously reality is very different and the chaps at Bristol Blue Customs seem like a pack of dicks. Until you hear about something like this you would never know. Hope you get it all sorted mate and Bristol Blue Customs reimburse you fully in the end. At least you've cost them any any more gtr business. You should post this in general chat as well as a lot of the skyliners don't come in the R35 section


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for the support mate, i think i better not in general chat as Mookistar may be at my ass for spreading this to far out, but hey you could spread the word for me mate.

Bobby


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

I think the more people that know about BRISTOL BLUE the better , hope you get things sorted


----------



## Voyager (Jul 20, 2012)

hi Bobbi,
i spoke to our customer with the AMG Black, he is preparing a case against them now as a full respray is gonna cost him around £15k or devalue his car on resale by even more, he says his lawyer believes that the company who did the wrap job has no public liability insurance as they can find nothing in the searches, thus he has to take out a civil case against the company owner. He will not directly name the company for fear that someone else might get a case settled before he does. although when i named them he didnt disagree.

his lawyer says its a long shot getting so much out of them and even if a judge awards damages they can just fold, he says their submitted accounts show very little in the way of tangible assets, and he is looking at a £5k legal bill.

as you can imagine he is more than a little pissed off right now, 

sorry i couldnt be of more help.

Dave


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

thats the trouble, first sign of legal action and he can go tits and re-open the next day as Bristol Blue Customer UK or something


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

**** me. Sounds like bobbie got off lightly!


----------



## jason4656 (Jul 28, 2013)

If someone else was driving, like someone asked earlier, if you have legal cover on your insurance, cant you put a claim in and say he was driving? get your insurance to take up the legal side of claiming off their insurance? surely they must have a traders policy and I would think....after trying to take traders to small claims myself, that would be your best bet, I know its principle and if money is no object even then, i dont think id do it again because of the peace of mind i lost and anger i felt when it all went to shit...and took 18 months at that..just a though, hope it gets serviced, hate crappy companies like this


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

*Finally got Googles attention*

Well it finally got googles attention :bowdown1: now see what happens

https://www.google.co.uk/#bav=on.2,or.r_cp.r_qf.&fp=e1624d921e4bdb10&q=bristol+blue+customs+

Bobby


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

Why dont we all write some really damning reviews even though weve never used them.......that should teach them a lesson! :chuckle:


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Bobby I urge you to follow this up properly as this is not the first time Ive heard this from them.


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

I have already took them to court for the costs of the repair's, they have until the 27th of this month to respond, failing that, then a judgment will be entered against them, i know i still will not get the money but at least it may cause them hassle at a later date, so in the mean time i have just entered wherever i can bad reviews, so at some stage in the future this is going to bight them in the ass,

Bobby


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Go and register Bristol blue customs .com that will sort it out........


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

already done mate i am now the proud owner of bristolbluecustoms.com will be uploading a web page with big warnings on it soon, i think that will do the trick, see what they have to say about that then.

Bobby


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

bobbie said:


> already done mate i am now the proud owner of bristolbluecustoms.com will be uploading a web page with big warnings on it soon, i think that will do the trick, see what they have to say about that then.
> 
> Bobby


Good work! :squintdan


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

If you need help with SEO PM me.


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

Vernonjones said:


> If you need help with SEO PM me.


Done mate

Bobby


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Bobbie. Considering the contempt with which this guy treated your car and then you yourself, ill assume he doesn't know where you live?


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi Mate at the moment i think he does not know where i live, but he has been issued with a county court letter for the money he owes me and i think that maybe my address will be on that, i am not really bothered if he knows it as if he tries anything stupid then i really will have him.

Bobby


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

I take it that's you in your avatar. You should put that picture on your court summons :chuckle:

Good luck. Even if you don't get the pounds....you will feel much better knowing that he will suffer in one way or another.


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

it's not me in the avatar but i think i have his temper Lol

Bobby


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

and judging by your web site, heavy machinery


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

Mookistar said:


> and judging by your web site, heavy machinery


Ha ha you are right but a shame cannot run the Cat D6 dozer on the road otherwise would be heading there way.

Bobby


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

bobbie said:


> already done mate i am now the proud owner of bristolbluecustoms.com will be uploading a web page with big warnings on it soon, i think that will do the trick, see what they have to say about that then.
> 
> Bobby


:bowdown1:


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

CT17 said:


> :bowdown1:


Another flash back Richard


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

goldgtr35 said:


> Another flash back Richard


Yep, a lot of pish poor wrappers out there sadly.
It's got to be PW PRO or nobody in my experience, but don't tell Paul or he'll put his prices up... 

I'm keeping this thread clean, it's about Bristol Blue Customs.


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

CT17 said:


> Yep, a lot of pish poor wrappers out there sadly.
> It's got to be PW PRO or nobody in my experience, but don't tell Paul or he'll put his prices up...
> 
> I'm keeping this thread clean, it's about Bristol Blue Customs.


Ive got mine booked in for Sept to go Renault Liquid gold, Cant wait.
Seeing how that looks then having the M3 done as well
Regards Goldie


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I look forward to the pics Goldie.


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

*Bristol Blue Customs new web site*

Bristol Blue Customs new web site HOME - Bristol Blue Customs

After waiting for them to pay me what they owe me through the county court, they have totally ignored all the court letters, so now a judgment will be issued against them.

This web site will remain active until they pay for the damage they done to my car, it is not about the money, it is the principle of what they have treated me like.

Bobby


----------



## splking (May 11, 2012)

Good on you! 

When I see pictures of these chancers posing next to their flash cars and private number plates it makes me furious. Reminds me of the show 'rogue traders' on BBC, all the scamsters would have amazing houses, cars, lifestyles... crazy! I hope this company and this persons reputation is so badly damaged that no-one else has to suffer their work again. Interesting that the motorcyclist on Rogue traders was prosecuted for benefit fraud:

Rogue Traders presenter jailed for benefit fraud | UK news | theguardian.com

A bit off topic... sorry bobbie, once u get me started


----------



## jason4656 (Jul 28, 2013)

you might wanna take up that offer of seo there, throw in some h1,h2,h3 tags for 'car wrapping bristol' and other related keywords, amend your page title, and build some incoming links from a few authoritative sites along the same lines, ie not spam, sites with relevance  

They can of course have that removed through icann or a solicitors letter to the host or your registrar may even do it, its a minefield at times writing stuff online, you could of course, register it at an offshore host and use an offshore registrar, setup with a random email...there are no guarantees but, it would last longer and also not be registered to you


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

bobbie said:


> Bristol Blue Customs new web site HOME - Bristol Blue Customs
> 
> After waiting for them to pay me what they owe me through the county court, they have totally ignored all the court letters, so now a judgment will be issued against them.
> 
> ...


Harsh but fair 

Think I might go by pwpro.com lol


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

bobbie said:


> Bristol Blue Customs new web site HOME - Bristol Blue Customs


I did LOL at this, especially as you got a pic of the "Cowboy" himself.
Obviously minus the funny hat and horse.


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

I had know choice but to host it up on the net, lets see what they have to say about it now.

Bobby


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

pwpro said:


> Harsh but fair
> 
> Think I might go by pwpro.com lol


You can't, I've just bought it. I can sell it to you for the price of a full GTR wrap (of PW Pro standards, NOT Bristol Blue Customs standards!)


----------



## jonnypolish (Sep 25, 2012)

Hahahaha that made me laugh! I love the picture of the cowboy himself Ha!


----------



## lawsy (Feb 25, 2009)

Only saying this from a point of view because I don't want to see you getting in trouble after being shafted by them, but is it legal to do what you are doing. 

Serves him right btw, but I'm just thinking of the legal implications?


----------



## lordretsudo (Dec 24, 2011)

It might be worth correcting your final sentence: it should read "you can clearly see how bad *their *workmanship is". Also the button at the bottom should read "For information about this page click *here*".

It would look more professional without obvious errors like those IMO.

Good luck with this - sad to see such bad customer service and attitude.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

As above. Lay the text out more formally. Remove the expletive and tell the story without any emotion. 

That way all walks of life will read and respect it. As it reads its a bit chavvy so some people might think you are a messer.


IMHO

Mook


----------



## Hairybear (May 9, 2016)

*I know it's old but...*

So, the Cowboys who ran/run Bristol Blue Customs now also run two used car businesses:

Bristol Blue Cars
Bristol Blue Motors

Needless to say, their business methods moved with their new ventures....I'm in the throwes of taking Brisol Blue Cars to court, as have others. Have experienced the same bulls#it you did....they are totally rogue. 

Hope those responsible cross someone less civilised than me soon!!


----------



## avster (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about your experience. My friend was thinking of using them until I swiftly pointed him to this thread. People like that should not be in any shape way or form dealing with other people's property full stop.


----------

